# Time for a year in review



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

The spring of 2010 brought many crappie to the boat. 








And many LGMouth too.








A shorter than normal spider crappie season jumped right into some quality monster blue cats.
















And a few convict bass as well.








By June 1st the warm weather shut down the monster cat bite and I began some really outstanding backwater topwater LGMouth fishing. 
























Mid summer heat made the cypress trout very aggressive.
Almost 9 cypress trout to every 2 LGMouth this summer.
















Had few snakeheads also. 








Sharks ate it up too with the lack of rain. 
















Taking a vacation I headed up to CT for some tuna on the fly and sadly did not score but still had a great time with those well lite up convict bass. They are very pretty up north BTW. 








But as summer ended and the monster cats got on the feed early we had some 500 lb days. Followed by some of the hardest fishing I have seen in late fall. But one more trip to go till it is all over.. 
















This what it looks like from my boat now.. 








The sun sets on yet another year. Prehaps they get shorter each year. 


Happy Holidays all.

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome. Thanks for sharing. Looks like it was a great year.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Nice pics. Have you tried eating "snakeheads" yet. I think they are here to stay.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

rattler said:


> Nice pics. Have you tried eating "snakeheads" yet. I think they are here to stay.


Excellent tablefare.. I rate it better than flounder.

But do not be fooled into thinking they are easy to catch.. hooked 10 and landed 2 this year.. 

Capt Mike


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

hellava year Mike!!!:fishing:


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

whatta year for you!


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Excellent year!! let's hope 2011 is better.


----------

